# Bitter coffee for my Sage Barista Express BES875UK



## Elias (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi,

Please for your help. My espresso is bitter. I have watched 50+ videos on YouTube and tried every recommendation. I am not using freshly roasted beans, i am using Hausbrandt, Lavazza, Kimbo, Carraro, Cafe vergnano, Illy, both 100% Arabica and Arabica/Robusta. I am using Sage water filter so i believe water is fine. I tried from Grind 1 up to 8. I have tried tamping from light to hard. I have decreased the water temperature 2 degrees. I have tried pressurized and non pressurized filters. I have even purchased and tried bottomless portafilter. I have tried extractions from 20sec up to 40sec. Colour and textrure looks great but bitter all the time. I was using for 11 years a KRUPS machine and it was just great.

I am desperate, please help!

Thanks


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Elias said:


> I am not using freshly roasted beans,


 I'd say this is your problem. Why not try some freshly roasted (and rested) beans to see if it improves the coffee?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Elias said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please for your help. My espresso is bitter. I have watched 50+ videos on YouTube and tried every recommendation. I am not using freshly roasted beans, i am using Hausbrandt, Lavazza, Kimbo, Carraro, Cafe vergnano, Illy, both 100% Arabica and Arabica/Robusta. I am using Sage water filter so i believe water is fine. I tried from Grind 1 up to 8. I have tried tamping from light to hard. I have decreased the water temperature 2 degrees. I have tried pressurized and non pressurized filters. I have even purchased and tried bottomless portafilter. I have tried extractions from 20sec up to 40sec. Colour and textrure looks great but bitter all the time. I was using for 11 years a KRUPS machine and it was just great.
> 
> ...


 As dutchy101 says, first problem is your beans.

Secondly, read the sticky in the Sage forum, make sure you are doing everything it says.

I'd put the water temp back to what it was. Mine needed upping, you've put it down too low I think.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Try using some fresh beans as others have said.


----------

